# Vallisneria Management



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

Can I safely cut the tops of my vallisneria? They won't die off if they're cut? Some of these leaves are over 4 feet long, and they're blocking the top of the tank!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I searched "vallisneria" mentioned in thread titles only and found plenty of comments. Give it a try!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes you can - no problem. I sometimes pinch mine but it is better to cut with sharp scissors.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Just give it a good 'haircut' about 4" short with clean sharp scissors. You'll get nice new leaves which could be shorter.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

dubharmonic said:


> Can I safely cut the tops of my vallisneria? They won't die off if they're cut? Some of these leaves are over 4 feet long, and they're blocking the top of the tank!


Yes, you can. Cut it to the height, where the tops will hardly reach water level. Cut it again if still too long, but do not cut too short - it will have a lousy look....


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

dubharmonic said:


> Can I safely cut the tops of my vallisneria? They won't die off if they're cut? Some of these leaves are over 4 feet long, and they're blocking the top of the tank!


My problem is managing the amount of child plants that mine seem to spawn. Luckily every time I take a bucket out my LFS seems to not have any in stock :thumbsup:


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I've kept Vals for twenty years and I can attest to the fact that Vallisneria won't regrow any damaged leaves, rather they will abort any cut leaves and regrow new ones. Although the old leaves usually stick around for a fairly long time (months) and look pretty good.

I know that lotus plants will grow short leaves if you repeatedly cut off tall ones, so it would be interesting if vals will do the same.

However, there are dozens of varieties of Vals on the market and the "dwarf" variety I prefer only grows about 12" tall.


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

@Dryn - I really, really wish I would have purchased the dwarf variety at this point!

@Gibby - I'm now having this problem too. My LFS gives some pretty good store credit for plants, so maybe it's not so bad, as long as I have time to make deliveries every week. I can't believe that a new Val can grow from a bud in the dirt to more than 2 feet tall in less than a week.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

dubharmonic said:


> I'm now having this problem too. My LFS gives some pretty good store credit for plants, so maybe it's not so bad, as long as I have time to make deliveries every week. I can't believe that a new Val can grow from a bud in the dirt to more than 2 feet tall in less than a week.


What are you feeding them? Mine take about a month to get to six inches and I've got CO2, liquid ferts and iron tablets.

I ask as I don't think I want to copy 2 feet in a week ... unless I could be my LFS's supplier.


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

They've been growing like that since I planted them in potting soil. It could also be the 6 T8 lights above them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

High PO4 will make them grow like crazy. My experience anyway.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Newt you say that high PO4 levels will make them grow fast. Would this be the same for chain sword? I have the same problem with both and am trimming every week. Thought it was just the way they grew under high light and pressurized CO2. But maybe it is to much fetz.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

When I first set up my 75 I unknowingly chose a substrate that had phosphate in it (in the gravel). I was going crazy testing everything and finding no PO4. Some one from another board said to test my substrate. I thought this was crazy but that's where my elevated levels were coming from. 

I still have the same light level (different bulbs thou) and Flourite. My PO4 is now low and my Vals do not grow 'crazy' like that. They still grow long but not fast or as long.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation. I have a flourite substrate.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

Newt said:


> High PO4 will make them grow like crazy. My experience anyway.


That could be it. I'm using a shop bought fert mix and my plants all grow in plain old gravel. I found out about NPT's after I'd started my tank. Bit late to rip it down and start again as it's a 5ft 90'ish gallon tank.

I have been looking at making my own ferts but the prices here seem way more expensive than in the US.


----------

